# Reusing No-Hub Fittings.



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone have an issue with this?

I just go an e-mail from a GC who is demoing out a 8 story commercial building. The gist of the e-mail was that he is offering me salvage rights on all of the No-Hub fittings once he strips everything down to bare framing.

He's keeping all of the valuable metals for himself, btw, so no lucrative ferrous and non ferrous metals are on the table.

On the one hand, I'm thinking that's just disgusting, on the other hand, the building is just over 5 years old, never been occupied and just now exiting foreclosure.

I'm seriously tempted -- I can put my two nephews on the payroll, pay 'em $15.00 an hour and just turn 'em loose, what the hell, they enjoy destroying things.

Looking ahead, I have 5, maybe 6 light commercial jobs coming up that will plow right through most of the fittings, pipe, hangers and hanger iron.

Like I said, I'm seriously tempted, I'm just having a hard time wrapping my head around the 'ick' factor.


----------



## plumbtastic (Apr 27, 2011)

How is using used materials going to go over with the owners of the new buildings?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plumbtastic said:


> How is using used materials going to go over with the owners of the new buildings?


Good point -- But I can't see it ever coming up.

They're mostly interested in progress and sign offs -- How we got there is of little or no concern to them.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If your code officials do not have a problem with it, then it sounds like a good idea. You'll save a ton of money by re-cycling the C.I. fittings and pipe. And you can pass that savings on to the GC's of your next projects....:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> If your code officials do not have a problem with it, then it sounds like a good idea. You'll save a ton of money by re-cycling the C.I. fittings and pipe. And you can pass that savings on to the GC's of your next projects....:laughing:


 I've already sent out a few feelers to the AHJ's, but it's a weekend, so I likely won't hear back from them until Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I have always used old fitting. Never a problem. If they looked dated we would hit them with some tremclad semi gloss black.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Is he giving them to you? If so, go for it. I have installed plenty of new c.i. that sat outside and got rusty and dull looking.


----------



## ReelPlumber (Jan 14, 2011)

If the building has never been occupied there shouldn't be much ick factor. Check the brand and make sure it's not that made in China crap. Other than that I would use it.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

There is actually a code reference in OBC stated something about the re-use of material.

I am just leaving to drive the wife to work, but look for me to edit this post later.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Our code here states no re use of used fixtures.... As far as the piping we salvage as much as possible if in good shape. Helps us stay competitive with these smaller shops around town.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe ours states no reuse of fixtures as well.

I save a lot of oddball little parts that can save the day.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I believe ours states no reuse of fixtures as well.
> 
> I save a lot of oddball little parts that can save the day.


 I've found the section on not reusing fixtures, but nothing about reusing materials.

I talked to the GC at great length on the phone last night. The gist of the conversation was that the materials are there for the taking, with no strings attached. I'm going to go look at it Monday morning and assess the feasibility of the salvage operation. I think I'll also talk to my insurance agent just to be sure I don't run afoul of any of the hoops they like to make me jump through.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ontario Building Code Section 7.2. "Materials and Equipment"

7.2.1.2. "Restrictions on Re-Use"

(1) Used materials and equipment, including fixtures, shall not be reused unless they meet the requirements of this Part for new materials and equipment and are otherwise satisfactory for their intended use.

(2) Materials and equipment that have been used for a purpose other than the distribution of potable water shall not be subsequently used in a potable water system.

So it seems to me if you deem that material as "like new"... Good to go.

Sorry that took me so long, life comes at you fast...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Ontario Building Code Section 7.2. "Materials and Equipment"
> 
> 7.2.1.2. "Restrictions on Re-Use"
> 
> ...



I appreciate the input. I really do. Thank you.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Went out and looked at it this morning. Everything above the second floor is PVC.

Not really worth my while, but the first two floors will be enough to keep my Sisters off my back if I can keep the nephews busy for three or four days.

The scissor lift is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow morning.

God help me.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

One of my many trips to the scrap yard this spring included 700 lbs of old CI fittings that were laying under a tarp beside the bosses house for the last 3 years. He's a bit of a scrounger (you should see inside his 2 bay garage), but his wife put her foot down. Free stuffs great, but hopefully you'll use it up before the garage is full.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Are you getting just the couplings or you are allow to take the pipe and fittings?

If you are getting the fittings, pipe and coupling...whynot? It is always good to have extra stuff than not, sometimes the price of materials rise like crazy. Besides on non-inspected repair/service work, you can use whatever you want.. your quote doesn't say NEW in bold for materials or it better not.


----------

